# Gas fireplace very low flame



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Open the front cover at the floor level. It usually swings downward or up or lifts off.

There is a gas valve/control inside which you turn to Pilot to light it. 

The other knob it has a arrow which increases in size to show you it is going more open/bigger. Make sure that knob is turned to the largest value. It should have a indicator mark too. That adjusts the flame size.

The flames should be at least 3-4 inches high coming off the logs or burners and the glass should get hot enough that you can barely touch it.


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

yuri said:


> Open the front cover at the floor level. It usually swings downward.
> 
> There is a gas valve/control inside which you turn to Pilot to light it.
> 
> ...


Sorry, forgot to mention that there is no adjustment. The text from the warranty department of the builder said "They said they have factory preset valves." Quoting the response from the company that installed it.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I find that highly suspicious. Maybe they don't know what they are talking about.

Point being check it yourself. Most units are adjustable and I have never seen a one size flame one.

Post the brand name and model # and maybe I can find the manual for it. Check it yourself anyway.


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

yuri said:


> I find that highly suspicious. Maybe they don't know what they are talking about.
> 
> Point being check it yourself. Most units are adjustable and I have never seen a one size flame one.
> 
> Post the brand name and model # and maybe I can find the manual for it. Check it yourself anyway.


I've checked and there is definitely not an adjustment knob. I'll grab a pic when I get home tonight. I'll also grab the model number. I know it's made by Superior.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

They have a large website and it looks like a major brand so post the model # and I can read up about it.

Unless it is a very cheap builders grade unit where they put a cheaper non adjustable valve I would expect it to be adjustable. If it still has a problem maybe the orifices in the burner are plugged or were not drilled out properly at the factory or the burner gas pressure is too low.

As a final resort contact Superior and they should lean on them if you mention you are "discussing" with others how unhappy you are with their product on the net.


----------



## Mikel7829 (Jul 19, 2017)

How many gas appliances do you have in this house? And when this was installed did they run all of the gas pipe? If this was done by some one who did not know how to properly reduce down the pipe,ect.could not be recieving the proper btu's.Is this natural or propane?


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, the model number is DRT2040TMN. I took some pictures of what's behind the bottom cover. I was poking around the manual and it looks like there is a way to adjust the air shutters to change the appearance of the flame. It shows a picture of an adjustment rod, but I couldn't seem to find that rod. So, I'm not sure if it's something I can do. It does mention that if the shutter is open too much the flame will be blue, which mine is. It doesn't mention too much about flame height, so I'm not sure if it would fix that issue.


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

Mikel7829 said:


> How many gas appliances do you have in this house? And when this was installed did they run all of the gas pipe? If this was done by some one who did not know how to properly reduce down the pipe,ect.could not be recieving the proper btu's.Is this natural or propane?


Aside from the fireplace, I think just the ovens, cooktop, and furnace. Oh, and my grill on the back patio. They installed it as the house was being built and I saw the gas lines that were run. The pipe definitely reduces down, but I can't speak to whether or not it was done correctly. I know they installed the same (or similar) unit in just about every house in the neighborhood and many others in the community. So, I would hope that they know what they're doing.


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

yuri said:


> The flames should be at least 3-4 inches high coming off the logs or burners and the glass should get hot enough that you can barely touch it.


In looking at it closer, I'd say at the highest spot, which is the peak in the middle, the flame is probably 3-4 inches off the burner, which barely even reaching the height of the log. In other spots I'd say it's maybe an inch off the burner.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I suspect it is underfired and the gas pressure to the logs is too low.

Yours has no homeowner flame size adjustment BUT under the cap next to the on/off knob is the gas pressure adjustment.

They MUST put a manometer on the test port on the valve and check the pressure.

If they won't fix it then you need to seriously complain to Superior. Talk to the district manager or someone with authority.

Good Luck


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

yuri said:


> They MUST put a manometer on the test port on the valve and check the pressure.


Out of curiosity, what should the pressure read? How will I know if it's low?

Also, thank you for your help.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You cannot easily check it yourself. You need a manometer and how to connect it to the gas valve.

The manifold pressure will be on the model # sticker. Usually 3.5" WC but it could be lower depending on the design and what Superior chose.


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

yuri said:


> You cannot check it yourself. You need a manometer and how to connect it to the gas valve.
> 
> The manifold pressure will be on the model # sticker. Usually 3.5" WC but it could be lower depending on the design and what Superior chose.


Thank you, and yes I meant when I have someone check it with the manometer.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yur Welcome.:smile:

Those are tricky as you have to remove a tiny 1/8" plug and slip a rubber hose over the test port and then fire it up. Not all techs even know how.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

If you know the btu rating of the gas fireplace, you can shut off all other gas appliances, clock the meter and see if it's severely under-fired.

BTU content varies a little bit across the continent, so at factory pressure it could be plus minus 10% of what it's supposed to be. The manufacturer should have specific instructions on setting it up.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

yuri said:


> Yur Welcome.[emoji2]
> 
> Those are tricky as you have to remove a tiny 1/8" plug and slip a rubber hose over the test port and then fire it up. Not all techs even know how.


Some of us just can't get our big fat fingers in there....... Lol. I hate how they squeeze those controls into the tightest pocket possible. 

Cheers!


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

Alright y'all, I'm back. We had a VP from the installing company come out today. The tested the gas pressure and it tested at 3.5, which is apparently what the manual indicates. Does anyone have any other ideas as to what might be wrong? Is this thing really only supposed to give off a tiny little flame? I just can't wrap my head around the idea of having a fireplace with a flame that's barely even visable.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Get the btu/hr rating and clock the gas meter.

I wonder if burner is dirty and not permitting proper gas flow.


----------



## Not A Plumber (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, I've been texting back and forth with the lady from the builder and she said the 3.5 is after they increased it today. She said "The pressure was a half off and we increased it. That is as good as it can get". Guess I'll see what it looks like when I get home.


----------



## eeleel (Jan 31, 2021)

Not A Plumber said:


> OK, I'm looking for some guidance here. Our house is brand new, we moved in back in March. The fireplace is a sealed unit with a glass front. The flame is extremely low, to the point that it's only barely visable when it's on. It also puts out very little heat. To me, it seems like it's not operating like it should. I mean, what's the point of having a fireplace that doesn't look like there's a fire and doesn't heat the room? The builder has sent a plumber out to blow out the gas line and today sent the company that installed it out. Each time there was a minimal improvement, but I'm still not satisfied. Everyone keeps telling me that it's normal, and that these units don't produce big flames. My response is that I'm not looking for big flames, but you should at least be able to tell the thing is on. So, before I raise too big of a stink with the builder, I want some impartial advice. I've attached a pic of the flame. Do you all think this is normal/acceptable?





Not A Plumber said:


> OK, I'm looking for some guidance here. Our house is brand new, we moved in back in March. The fireplace is a sealed unit with a glass front. The flame is extremely low, to the point that it's only barely visable when it's on. It also puts out very little heat. To me, it seems like it's not operating like it should. I mean, what's the point of having a fireplace that doesn't look like there's a fire and doesn't heat the room? The builder has sent a plumber out to blow out the gas line and today sent the company that installed it out. Each time there was a minimal improvement, but I'm still not satisfied. Everyone keeps telling me that it's normal, and that these units don't produce big flames. My response is that I'm not looking for big flames, but you should at least be able to tell the thing is on. So, before I raise too big of a stink with the builder, I want some impartial advice. I've attached a pic of the flame. Do you all think this is normal/acceptable?


I have the exact same problem new home and everything .bruner would not come on at first , only pilot .company came out 3 times minimal improvement each time .


----------



## eeleel (Jan 31, 2021)

eeleel said:


> I have the exact same problem new home and everything .bruner would not come on at first , only pilot .company came out 3 times minimal improvement each time .





eeleel said:


> I have the exact same problem new home and everything .bruner would not come on at first , only pilot .company came out 3 times minimal improvement each time .





Not A Plumber said:


> OK, I'm looking for some guidance here. Our house is brand new, we moved in back in March. The fireplace is a sealed unit with a glass front. The flame is extremely low, to the point that it's only barely visable when it's on. It also puts out very little heat. To me, it seems like it's not operating like it should. I mean, what's the point of having a fireplace that doesn't look like there's a fire and doesn't heat the room? The builder has sent a plumber out to blow out the gas line and today sent the company that installed it out. Each time there was a minimal improvement, but I'm still not satisfied. Everyone keeps telling me that it's normal, and that these units don't produce big flames. My response is that I'm not looking for big flames, but you should at least be able to tell the thing is on. So, before I raise too big of a stink with the builder, I want some impartial advice. I've attached a pic of the flame. Do you all think this is normal/acceptable?





eeleel said:


> I have the exact same problem new home and everything .bruner would not come on at first , only pilot .company came out 3 times minimal improvement each time .





eeleel said:


> I have the exact same problem new home and everything .bruner would not come on at first , only pilot .company came out 3 times minimal improvement each time .





Not A Plumber said:


> OK, I'm looking for some guidance here. Our house is brand new, we moved in back in March. The fireplace is a sealed unit with a glass front. The flame is extremely low, to the point that it's only barely visable when it's on. It also puts out very little heat. To me, it seems like it's not operating like it should. I mean, what's the point of having a fireplace that doesn't look like there's a fire and doesn't heat the room? The builder has sent a plumber out to blow out the gas line and today sent the company that installed it out. Each time there was a minimal improvement, but I'm still not satisfied. Everyone keeps telling me that it's normal, and that these units don't produce big flames. My response is that I'm not looking for big flames, but you should at least be able to tell the thing is on. So, before I raise too big of a stink with the builder, I want some impartial advice. I've attached a pic of the flame. Do you all think this is normal/acceptable?


Someone told me to clean the orifices on the burner .


----------



## sktn77a (May 11, 2009)

Start your own new thread. Most people seeing the 2018 date on the original post will just ignore the thread.


----------

